# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Verdächtiger PSA-Wert, voraussichtlich Stanzbiopsie nötig. Austausch und Rat gesucht!

## Anku66

Hallo, liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich bin Anku66, 48 Jahre alt. Ich habe mich für meinen Mann hier angemeldet, weil er ein Problem mit seiner Prostata hat und wir dazu Austausch und Rat suchen, er selbst aber so gar nicht der Forumsleser und -schreiber ist. 

Mein Mann wird im Mai 52 Jahre alt. Seit eineinhalb Jahren weiß er, daß er Diabetes Typ II a hat, seitdem nimmt er früh und abends je 500 mg Metformin, ansonsten nimmt er keine Medikamente. Sein Diabetes ist inzwischen gut eingestellt, sein HbA1c ist im Normbereich. Er ist normalgewichtig, ernährt sich vernünftig und macht viel Sport, allerdings ist er Raucher. Eine familiäre Vorbelastung mit Prostata-Ca besteht nicht. Er hat bisher auch keinerlei Beschwerden, die auf eine krankhafte Veränderung der Prostata hinweisen könnten.

Anläßlich seiner regelmäßigen vierteljährlichen Diabetes-Checks bei unserer Hausärztin wurde im September 2013 erstmals vorsorglich auch der PSA-Wert bestimmt. Er lag damals bei 1,8 µg/l und damit im altersspezifischen Referenzrahmen, weitere Maßnahmen erfolgten nicht. Die zweite vorsorgliche PSA-Wert-Bestimmung erfolgte am 27.01.2015. Dieses Mal lag er bei 3,0 µg/l und somit zwar immer noch im altersspezifischen Referenzrahmen, aber wegen des aus ihrer Sicht bedenklichen Anstiegs des Wertes überwies unsere Hausärztin meinen Mann zum Urologen, zur Abklärung und ggf. Weiterbehandlung.

Die urologische Erstuntersuchung fand am Dienstag dieser Woche statt. DRU und TRUS ergaben eine 24 g schwere, somit nicht krankhaft vergrößerte Prostata ohne Konsistenzunregelmäßigkeiten. Der am 27.01.2015 gemessene Gesamt-PSA-Wert liegt somit zwar noch im altersspezifischen Normbereich, aber sowohl die PSA-Dichte, als auch die PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit sind auffällig hoch. Es werde, so der Urologe im Auswertungsgespräch, nun nochmals eine PSA-Wert-Bestimmung erfolgen, nächste Woche Dienstag könnten wir dann anrufen und das Ergebnis erfragen. Der PSA-Wert sollte dann möglichst deutlich niedriger sein als 3,0 µg/l. Liege er niedriger, so ca. bei 2,0 µg/l, dann müsse nur in etwa einem halben Jahr eine nochmalige Kontrolle erfolgen. Liege er aber wieder bei 3,0 µg/l oder sogar höher, dann müsse das weiter abgeklärt werden, indem unter Ultraschallkontrolle einige Gewebeproben aus der Prostata entnommen und diese anschließend untersucht würden. Mein Mann solle sich nun also zur Blutabnahme begeben, damit der PSA-Wert inkl. einiger untersetzender Werte bestimmt werden kann, außerdem werde der Blutgerinnungswert gleich mit bestimmt, damit vor Entnahme der Gewebeproben nicht noch mal Blut genommen werden müsse.
Anschließend, also nach DRU, TRUS und kurzem Arztgespräch, erfolgte dann die Blutabnahme.

Wir haben uns im Internet ausführlich zu der Thematik belesen. Im Ergebnis haben wir Probleme mit der Verfahrensweise des Urologen und mit der Schnelligkeit, mit der er zur Stanzbiopsie kommen will.

- Da ist einmal die Tatsache, daß der PSA-Wert aus dem am Dienstag abgenommenen Blut in einem anderen Labor bestimmt wird, als die beiden bisherigen Werte in 09/2013 (1,8 µg/l) und 01/2015 (3,0 µg/l). Das alleine birgt schon das Risiko von Abweichungen und bedingt somit Zweifel hinsichtlich der Vergleichbarkeit der Werte. Eigentlich sollten doch zunächst mindestens drei PSA-Werte über einen mehrmonatigen Zeitraum im selben Labor bestimmt werden, um ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu erzielen, oder?

- Dann liest man überall, daß sowohl eine DRU, als auch eine TRUS-Untersuchung der Prostata den PSA-Wert für mehrere Tage erheblich erhöhen können und daß die Blutentnahme zur PSA-Wert-Bestimmung deshalb unbedingt vor diesen Untersuchungen erfolgen sollte. Da die Blutabnahme bei meinem Mann aber nach diesen beiden Untersuchungen vorgenommen wurde, steht für uns vornherein die Aussagekraft der zu bestimmenden PSA-Werte in Frage.

- Die Möglichkeit des Vorliegens einer akuten oder chronischen Prostatitis oder anderer möglicher Erkrankungen, die auch zu einem Anstieg des PSA-Wertes führen könnten, kam beim Urologen überhaupt nicht zur Sprache. Auch wurde nicht abgefragt, ob irgendwelche sonstigen Einwirkungen vorliegen, die den PSA-Wert verfälschen könnten (z. B. Fahrradfahren).

Erschwerend kam hinzu, daß die Chemie zwischen meinem Mann und dem Urologen leider von vornherein nicht gestimmt hat, sie lagen einfach nicht auf einer Wellenlänge. Der Arzt hat meinem Mann gar nicht richtig zugehört und ihm auch nur das absolut Nötigste erklärt. Letztlich hatten wir das Gefühl, daß hier nur ein festgelegtes Programm abgespult wird, das zwangsläufig auf eine schnellstmögliche Biopsie hinausläuft, ohne daß die individuelle Situation irgendeine Rolle spielt. Ergebnis: Eigentlich will mein Mann da am liebsten gar nicht mehr hin. 

Da wir nicht möchten, daß in Abhängigkeit von diesem einen, mit den genannten Zweifeln behafteten PSA-Wert vom Dienstag dann direkt eine Stanzbiopsie durchgeführt wird, haben wir uns nun entschlossen, daß mein Mann zeitnah (und möglichst ohne vorherige mechanische Einwirkungen auf die Prostata und sonstige Störfaktoren) nochmals eine PSA-Wert-Bestimmung in dem Labor vornehmen lassen wird, in dem bereits seine beiden vorherigen Werte bestimmt wurden, und im Zuge dessen möglichst auch den Anteil des freien PSA bestimmen lassen wird. Dann haben wir hoffentlich drei Gesamt-PSA-Werte, die miteinander vergleichbar sind, und den Wert des freien PSA, so daß der PSA-Quotient ermittelt werden kann. 

Sodann würden wir mit allen uns bis dahin zur Verfügung stehenden Werten ggf. doch lieber noch einen anderen Urologen aufsuchen, um uns eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen und bestenfalls auch die Weiterbehandlung dort vornehmen zu lassen. Denn wir können uns nicht vorstellen, daß mein Mann bei einer so komplexen und vielschichtigen Problematik wie einem möglichen Prostata-Ca, bei der man (zumindest subjektiv gesehen) schon bei der Diagnostik und erst recht bei der Therapie schlimmstenfalls alles falsch, aber bestenfalls auch alles richtig machen kann, in Behandlung bei einem Arzt sein soll, zu dem er nicht das nötige Vertrauen aufbringen kann.

Sollten sich der PSA-Anstieg und/oder die PSA-Dichte im Ergebnis der nochmaligen, dritten Messung im selben Labor als bedenklich bestätigen und/oder auch der PSA-Quotient Anlaß zur Sorge geben, müßte die Biopsie wohl der nächste Schritt sein, das haben wir uns zwischenzeitlich schon klargemacht. Wir haben auch hierzu schon viel über das Ob und Wie und auch über das Für und Wider gelesen, und das wirft natürlich nun weitere Fragen auf.

In dieser Situation würden wir uns nun sehr über einen Austausch und Rat freuen.

Sind wir vielleicht zu kritisch, was den Urologen betrifft? Macht er vielleicht doch alles richtig, und wir sehen das nur falsch?

Gibt es Dinge im Rahmen der Diagnostik, auf die wir selbst noch nicht gestoßen sind, die wir aber unbedingt beachten sollten? 

Hat evtl. jemand einen Rat für uns bezüglich der konkreten Durchführung der Biopsie, so sie sich erforderlich macht? Man liest so viel über mögliche Verfahren... Was wäre denn hier das Verfahren der Wahl? Die "normale" TRUS-gesteuerte Biopsie? Oder doch lieber eine MRT-gestützte Biopsie? Oder gar eine unter Nutzung von cTRUS/ANNA? Biopsie beiom niedergelassenen Urologen, oder doch lieber in einer urologischen Klinik? Wir sind mit diesen vielen Fragen trotz - oder vielleicht gerade wegen - unserer ausführlichen Internetrecherche gerade etwas überfordert und für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Ich bitte um Nachsicht dafür, daß dieser Beitrag so lang geworden ist. Es war so viel zu berichten jetzt beim ersten Mal.

Liebe Grüße

Anku66

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Anku,

das nenne ich einen vorzüglichen Bericht. Ihr habt bislang alles richtig gemacht und Eile ist noch nicht erforderlich. Schiebt das mit der Biopsie vorläufig mal noch weit nach hinten. Es ist sinnvoll, mit einem anderen Urologen Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ihr habt Euch schon sehr weit mit dem Thema vertraut gemacht. Also erneut, wie von Euch geplant, Blutabnahme. Man sollte wirklich etwa 3 Tage davor keinen ehelichen Verkehr haben und auch Radfahren vermeiden. Es werden weitere Hinweise folgen. Ihr seid hier gut aufgehoben.

*"Den Menschen ist nur etwas mit Gewalt oder List abzugewinnen. Mit Liebe auch, sagt man, aber das hieße auf Sonnenschein warten, und das Leben braucht jede Minute."
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

Hallo liebe Anku,

Wir stecken in einer ähnlichen Lage :Stirnrunzeln: ....für mich ist unverständlich dass die Werte durch verschiedene Aktivitäten beeinflusst werden können und das man darauf nicht aufmerksam gemacht wird. Spätestens beim Einladung zum 2.Test müsste der Arzt doch den Patienten darauf hinweisen oder??? 

Wir sind jetzt dabei festzustellen was dahinter steckt dass der PSA Wert ansteigt. Mein Mann kommt mit seinem Uro auch nicht unbedingt zurecht....

lG! D

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Harald,

ganz lieben Dank für Deine rasche und mutmachende Antwort. Die hat sehr gutgetan!

Ich habe heute erfragen können, daß mein Mann in dem Labor, das auf Veranlassung unserer Hausärztin seine ersten beiden PSA-Werte bestimmt hat, persönlich vorsprechen, sich Blut abnehmen und die erforderlichen Werte bestimmen lassen kann, ohne den Umweg über unsere Hausärztin gehen zu müssen, was das Ganze etwas vereinfacht. Geplant ist dafür der kommende Donnerstag. Wir werden alles beachten, um eine möglichst unverfälschte Bestimmung zu ermöglichen, danke auch für Deinen diesbezüglichen Rat. Wenn alles klappt, sind wir nächste Woche schon wieder ein Stückchen schlauer.

Kann man evtl. irgendwo nachlesen, welche niedergelassenen Urologen direkt von betroffenen Patienten empfohlen werden? Der zweite Arzt in der Gemeinschaftspraxis, in der der von uns aufgesuchte Urologe praktiziert, ist in der Ärzteliste eines in unserer Nähe befindlichen Prostatakarzinomzentrums aufgeführt, dadurch sind wir auf die Praxis gestoßen und mit recht hohen Erwartungen hingefahren. Bei ihm sind wir jedoch leider nicht drangekommen. Allerdings ist auch auch sein Kollege bei Jameda gut bewertet, insofern waren wir dann schon recht enttäuscht. Deshalb möchten wir uns künftig lieber nicht (nur) auf Ärztelisten von Krankenhäusern und Bewertungsportale verlassen.

Liebe Grüße

Anku66

----------


## W. Werner

Die PSA-Verdopplungszeit liegt bei fast 2 Jahren. Wenn bei der Blutabnahme am 27.01. alles berücksichtigt wurde (kein Radfahren, GV oder Ä. mind. 3 Tage vorher), macht es wenig Sinn, einen weiteren Wert bereits jetzt - 3 Wochen später - zu bestimmen. 3 Monate wären sinnvoller, vor allem, um einen Trend erkennen zu können, zu dem 2 Werte nicht wirklich reichen (den beim Uro sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen - an sich spricht das Prozedere dort nicht gerade für diesen Mediziner).

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Anku66,

ich schließe mich Haralds Worten an, das ist mal eine hervorragende Recherche, die Du vorab betrieben hast!

Ich habe gerade in einem anderen thread zusammengefasst, was vor der Blutabnahme beachtet werden sollte, lies es Dir nochmal durch, aber wahrscheinlich hast Du das alles schon selbst gefunden.

Dann möchte ich Dich auf diesen Text hinweisen. In Kapitel 5.4 ist dort zusammengefasst, was man zur Biopsie wissen und beachten sollte.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kann man evtl. irgendwo nachlesen, welche niedergelassenen Urologen direkt von betroffenen Patienten empfohlen werden?


Du könntest - *hier* - mit einer Selbsthilfegruppe für Prostatakrebs, die Deinem Wohnort am nächsten liegt, Kontakt aufnehmen.

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit - *hier* - einen Ansprechpartner an die Leitung zu bekommen.

*"Die schlimmsten Fehler werden gemacht in der Absicht, einen begangenen Fehler wieder gut zu machen"*
(Jean Paul)

Alles Gute für den weiteren Ablauf.

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Anku66

Wow, so viele Antworten! Wie gut, daß ich heute frei und somit Zeit habe! *freu*

Lieber Werner,

danke, diese Information ist wichtig für uns. Ich muß das alles noch mal in Ruhe mit meinem Mann besprechen. Da das Thema Was muß ich bei der Blutabnahme für den PSA-Wert beachten? erst mehrere Tage nach dem 27.01.2015 überhaupt zu unserem Thema wurde, nämlich als unsere Hausärztin in der darauffolgenden Woche anrief und meinte, wir müßten den gestiegenen PSA-Wert beim Urologen abprüfen lassen, und wir zu recherchieren begannen, wurde uns auch erst im Nachhinein klar, worauf wir so alles hätten achten müssen. Mein Mann ist im Tischtennisverein aktiv, und möglicherweise war in den Tagen vor der PSA-Wert-Bestimmung Training oder sogar ein Spiel, somit auch Radfahren zum Verein. Auf die Trinkregel hatte er, da wir sie nicht kannten, auch nicht geachtet. Alles andere war eingehalten. Aber so ganz sicher, daß es keinen Störfaktor gab, sind wir nicht.
Aber so oder so, vielleicht wäre es tatsächlich besser, noch ein paar Wochen zu warten, ehe mein Mann das Labor zur dritten PSA-Wert-Bestimmung aufsucht. Mal schauen, was er dazu sagt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon mal froh, daß man als Patient überhaupt direkt die Laborleistungen in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Liebe Daniela, 

ich glaube, es hilft Betroffenen letztlich nur, selbst zu suchen, zu recherchieren und zu lesen, lesen, lesen Glücklicherweise gibt es im Internet jede Menge hilfreiche Informationen und vor allem Foren wie dieses hier, in denen man sich mit Mitbetroffenen austauschen kann. Das läßt sich nicht in Gold aufwiegen! Damit, selbst aktiv zu werden und mich zu informieren, bin ich persönlich bisher immer am besten gefahren, schon weil man dann viel besser weiß, worauf man achten und wonach man fragen muß. Mir persönlich hilft das auch, so ganz für mich, mit Problemen, insbesondere mit beunruhigenden Diagnosen und Erkrankungen, besser umgehen zu können. Meine Mutti hatte in 2011 ein Rektum-Ca, da hat mir und damit uns das Recherchieren im Internet auch sehr geholfen. Auch daran, daß der Diabetes meines Mannes recht schnell gut eingestellt war und daß er mit dieser Beeinträchtigung erstaunlich schnell erstaunlich gut umzugehen gelernt hat, hatten die Informationen aus dem Internet einen großen Anteil. Das ist für mich so etwas wie ein Anker in stürmischer See. Und es gibt einem, finde ich, ein viel besseres Gefühl, selbst das Heft in die Hand zu nehmen, soweit das eben geht, weil man sich dadurch nicht mehr so hilflos und ausgeliefert fühlt.

Nur die Scheu davor, die Informationen auch zu nutzen und die eigene Meinung dem Arzt gegenüber offen und fest zu vertreten, die müssen wir wohl erst noch abzulegen lernen, ich zumindest. Aber letztlich geht es ja um die eigene Gesundheit, im krassesten Fall um das eigene Leben. Da ist meines Erachtens für Kompromisse, so wichtig sie an anderer Stelle auch sind, kein Platz. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen von ganz vielen Prostata-Ca-Patienten gelesen, daß sie ihren Urologen gewechselt haben, manchmal sogar mehrfach, ehe sie den Arzt gefunden haben, bei dem sie sich gut aufgehoben fühlen. Genau so werden auch wir es machen.

Lieber Ralf,

vielen Dank für die Links! Wir werden auf jeden Fall alles genauestens beachten, sowohl bei der nächsten Blutabnahme, als auch bei der Biopsie, falls bzw. eher wenn die dann ansteht.

Lieber Harald,

auch Dir vielen Dank für die Links! Ich hab gerade gesehen, daß sich eine Selbsthilfegruppe nur ca. 35 km entfernt von uns trifft, bestimmt hat man da einen Tip für uns bzgl. eines in der Nähe ansässigen guten Urologen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort und auch bei der Beratungshotline nachfragen.

Ich bin echt froh, hier zu sein! :-)

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Anku,

da wir in sehr ähnlichen Lage uns befinden möchte ich dir sagen wir wir momentan vorgehen. Zuerst eine Ejakulatprobe eingeschickt ins Labor und mit einem ATB Behandlung (falls es sich um eine chronische Prostatitis handeln sollte) angefangen. Danach einen Termin vereinbart zum MRT in Offenbacher Prostata Center bei Prof Stehling http://prostata-center.de/index.php/de/. Erst danach Etscheidung ob Biopsie oder abwarten.

"Die Möglichkeit des Vorliegens einer akuten oder chronischen Prostatitis oder anderer möglicher Erkrankungen, die auch zu einem Anstieg des PSA-Wertes führen könnten, kam beim Urologen überhaupt nicht zur Sprache. Auch wurde nicht abgefragt, ob irgendwelche sonstigen Einwirkungen vorliegen, die den PSA-Wert verfälschen könnten (z. B. Fahrradfahren)"

Genauso war es bei unserem Urologen. 

Lese gerade deinen neuen Beitrag-Trinkregel? Welche ist das denn? Darf man vor der Blutabnahme kein Gläschen Wein trinken???

Gott, man lernt immer dazu:}


LG! Daniela

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Daniela,




> Lese gerade deinen neuen Beitrag-Trinkregel? Welche ist das dennß Darf man vor der Blutabnahme kein Gläschen Wein trinken???


Das hat wohl weniger was mit dem Alkohol, sondern viel mehr damit zu tun dass man sein Blut mit viel Mineralwasser nicht zu sehr verdünnt, weil sonst ein etwas zu niedriger Wert zustande kommt.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## daniela3

ok, danke! Mein Mann trinkt grundsätzlich zuviel, und das schon immer, da er ein ehemaliger Leistungsportler ist und immer noch täglich viel Sport treibt.

Alles zuviel...zuviel Kaffee, Tee, Wasser und auch noch täglich 1-2 Glas Wein...Soviel Flüssigkeiten, was ich nie begriffen habe!

LG! Daniela

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Daniela,

wenn Dein Mann grundsätzlich und täglich viel trinkt, dann sollte er das tunlichst auch an Tagen der Blutabnahme tun!

Ralf

----------


## Anku66

Ich meinte die Regel:

"4. Die "Trink-Regel"

Achten Sie darauf, am Tag vor der Blutabnahme und am Tag der Blutabnahme selbst etwa die gleiche Flüssigkeitsmenge zu sich zu nehmen."

aus dem oben von Ralf verlinkten Thread.

----------


## daniela3

> Hallo Daniela,
> 
> wenn Dein Mann grundsätzlich und täglich viel trinkt, dann sollte er das tunlichst auch an Tagen der Blutabnahme tun!
> 
> Ralf


genau das hat er mir soeben gesagt :L&auml;cheln: )

----------


## Anku66

Da war ich zu spät mit der Trinkregel. ;-)

Liebe Daniela,

danke auch für Deinen Bericht zu Eurer Vorgehensweise. Habt Ihr die Ejakulatprobe auf eigene Initiative eingeschickt, oder hat das ein Arzt veranlaßt und begleitet? Und verstehe ich das richtig, daß sich dabei herausgestellt hat, daß bei Deinem Mann eine chronische Prostatitis vorlag bzw. -liegt? Welches Antibiotikum hat er denn dann bekommen?

Und zu dem MRT: Kann denn mit einem solchen bildgebenden Verfahren vor einer Biopsie diagnostisch tatsächlich eine Entscheidungshilfe gegeben werden, ob biopsiert werden muß/sollte oder nicht? Hattet Ihr die Untersuchung schon, oder steht die erst noch an? Und wenn Ihr sie schon hattet, wie habt Ihr Euch denn dann bezüglich der Biopsie entschieden?

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## daniela3

Hallo liebe Anku,

Die Probe haben wir auf eigene Initiative nach Absprache mit dem Labor veranlasst. Dort wird "vielleicht und hoffentlich" (muss aber nicht) festgestellt ob eine bakterielle chronische Prostatitis vorliegt. Atb danach eingenommen, Ciprofloxacin. Sollte sich in der Probe etwas anderes herausstellen wird er dann wechseln. Ich befürchte aber dass die eh nichts finden...eigentlich sollte beim Verdacht auf chr.Prostatitis eine 3-4 Gläser Probe ausgewertet werden mit Prostata massage. Macht nur keiner-wenigstens wir und auch unser Labor fand keinen Urologen in der Nähe der es macht.

3D Mrt haben wir empfohlen bekommen von einem Freund der es dort hat machen lassen. Wir wollen bevor man anfängt blind herumzustechen alle andere Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen. Ich hoffe, dass es stimmt was die Ärzte dort sagen. Lese es dir durch, man könnte meinen dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas zu finden grösser ist als bei einer normalen Biopsie und dann Rebiopsie.....Und wenn dann doch biopsiert werden muss kann man es gezielt tun mit der MRT. Bekanntlich birgt jede Narkose ein Risiko und ich bin nach dem Infarkt 2013 halt ein wenig sensibel. Jedenfalls würde ich eine Biopsie IMMER in einem Zentrum machen. Dort gibt es hoffentlich erfahrenere Ärzte die es tagtäglich machen. Schiefgehen kann überall und immer was, aber man sollte das Risiko möglichst minimieren.

MRT in Offenbach wird erst Ende des Monats stattfinden. Jetzt hoffen wir dass das ATB vielleicht etwas wirkt falls es eine chronische Prostata wäre.

Noch was-schau in meinem Profil nach, es wurde uns empfohlen sich bei myProstate.eu anzumelden, was wir heute getan haben. Alle Werte sind drin, viel schlauer bin ich zwar nicht-aber wer weiss, vielleicht kann der eine oder andere Urologe der meinen Mann in Zukuft behandelt es sich anschauen und Schlüsse ziehen.

LG! D

----------


## Anku66

Liebe Daniela,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Informationen! Ich werde mir das alles anschauen. Den Link zum Prostata Center in Offenbach finde ich auch aus dem Grund interessant, daß man dort unter Einsendung der Unterlagen eine Zweitmeinung anfordern kann. Gut zu wissen.

Profil... Da war doch was, darum muß ich mich auch noch kümmern. Mache ich nachher gleich.

Und myProstate.eu sieht auch sehr interessant aus, danke auch für diesen Tip!

Ich drücke Euch ganz fest die Daumen, daß alles gut wird.

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## daniela3

ich euch auch liebe Anku!

So wie ich es gelesen habe, haben unsere Männer einiges gemeinsam :L&auml;cheln: )

Soeben habe ich gelesen dass Statine und Aspirin den Psa  Wert beeinflussen. Wussten wir auch nicht. Das heißt dass seine Werte womöglich noch schlimmer sind, da er seit dem Herzinfarkt vor 2 Jahren diese Medikamente einnimmt. Langsam kriege ich echt Angst.

LG und einen schönen Abend wünscht allen!
D

----------


## Anku66

Hallo und guten Abend,

wie gut, Daniela, daß Konrad (Hut ab, ich hab hier schon einiges von ihm gelesen und bin schwer beeindruckt ob seines Wissens) Deiner Angst wegen der Statine und des Aspirins in Deinem Thread schon Kontra gegeben hat. Angst essen Seele auf, Du weißt doch. Stark bleiben!

Harald, ich möchte mich noch mal für den Tip mit der Selbsthilfegruppe bedanken. Ich habe gleich gestern dort angefragt, heute schon einige Empfehlungen zu guten Urologen bekommen und kann mich nun also gezielt darum kümmern, daß wir woanders unterkommen.

Ich bin ja nur gespannt, ob uns die Urologische Praxis, in der wir am Dienstag waren, nächste Woche die Befunde meines Mannes problemlos übersenden bzw. aushändigen wird. Ja, ich weiß, daß der Patient Anspruch auf unverzügliche Einsicht in seine vollständige Patientenakte hat und auch elektronische Abschriften verlangen kann. So weit die Theorie. Die Praxis aber mitunter so aus. Habt Ihr in einer solchen Situation positive oder negative Erfahrungen gemacht?

LG 

Anku

----------


## Anku66

Guten Morgen,

bei der inzwischen schon gestrigen telefonischen Befundabfrage in der Urologen-Praxis erfuhr mein Mann von der Sprechstundenhilfe
- daß sein Gesamt-PSA in dem am 17.02.2015 entnommenen Blut bei 2,42 gelegen hat, aber nichts dazu, in welchem Labor mit welchem Meßverfahren der Wert bestimmt wurde,
- daß der Wert des freien PSA nicht bestimmt worden ist, den bestimme das Labor nur, wenn das Gesamt-PSA über einem bestimmten Grenzwert liege,
- daß aufgrund des PSA-Wertes von 2,42 nun doch keine Biopsie stattfinden wird, sondern nur eine Kontrolle in einem halben Jahr.
Im Umkehrschluß hätte sie ihm wohl bei einem Gesamt-PSA von wieder 3,0 µg/l oder höher einfach nur mitgeteilt: Finden Sie sich dann und dann zur Biopsie ein.

Das Ganze kann man also voll vergessen. Diese Praxis sieht uns nie wieder.

*Wir haben jetzt also folgenden Stand:*

17.02.2015 Vorstellung beim Urologen:
DRU: gewisse Vergrößerung der Prostata tastbar, aber keine Konsistenzunregelmäßigkeiten
TRUS: Prostata 24 g, also doch nicht vergrößert, hat beim Tasten getäuscht
Auswertung: PSA-Wert von 3,0 zu hoch für das Prostatagewicht von 24 g, heute nochmals PSA-Kontrolle
> wenn gesunken, dann nur halbjährliche Kontrolle
> wenn wieder 3,0 oder höher, dann Biopsie
nach DRU und TRUS erfolgt Blutabnahme zur PSA-Wert-Bestimmung

***

bisherige PSA-Werte:
23.09.2013 1,8 µg/l (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche)
27.01.2015 3,0 µg/l (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche) ---> Überweisung zum Urologen wg. des auffälligen PSA-Anstiegs
17.02.2015 2,42 (Urologe, Labor ? mit Meßverfahren ?), Blut nach DRU und TRUS entnommen

***

schriftlicher Arztbericht des Urologen an die Hausärztin:

"*Befunde:*
17.02.2015

Prostata (DRU): rektal digital klein, Schleimhaut verschieblich, insgesamt Konsistenz prall elastisch, Oberfläche glatt, Sulcus erhalten, indolent (Normalbefund).

TRUS: altersentsprechende normale Prostata 24 ccm. Kein Anhalt für eine maligne Entartung. Samenblasen unauffällig. Harnblasenanschnitte ohne pathologischen Befund.

*Laborwerte:*
17.02.2015

Probenmaterial: C
QUICK ==> 120.0, INR = 0,89
Probenmaterial: S
ONKOLOGI; PSA = 2,42

*Diagnosen:*
BPS

*Therapie/Therapievorschlag:*
Der PSA-Wert ist volumen- und alterskorreliert relativ hoch, allerdings auch niedriger als mitgeteilt.
Ich empfehle eine Kontrolle in sechs Monaten."

***

Die Diagnose BPS kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen, weil keinerlei Miktionsbeschwerden da sind. M. E. könnte da maximal BPH stehen, allerdings würde BPH auch wieder nicht mit dem Befund einer normal großen Prostata zusammenpassen und hätte zudem ohne Krankheitsanzeichen auch keinen Krankheitswert. Somit gibt es eigentlich gar keine greifbare Diagnose.

Wie berichtet, ist der PSA-Wert von 2,42 aus dem am 17.02.2015 genommenen Blut zweifelhaft und insoweit nicht vergleichbar/verwertbar. Einen neuen, vergleichbaren Wert werden wir übermorgen direkt im Labor (wieder Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche) bestimmen lassen. Dann kann man vielleicht tatsächlich den einen oder anderen Schluß aus den Werten ziehen. 

Oder kann man evtl. jetzt schon irgendeine Erkenntnis daraus gewinnen?

Wenn ich die Zweifelhaftigkeit des Wertes von 2,42 mal vernachlässigen und den Wert als belastbar annehmen würde, und wenn ich alles, was ich bisher so dazu so gelesen habe, richtig verstanden habe, fällt mir zur Entwicklung der PSA-Werte erst einmal nur folgendes ein:

- Der gemessene PSA-Wert kann bedingt sein durch die gesunde Prostata, eine BPH, eine Prostataentzündung und/oder ein Prostata-Ca. Das PSA aus einer BPH und das PSA aus einem Prostata-Ca steigen stets, sinken nie. Somit ist, wie Konrad in diesem Thread im Beitrag #61 schrieb, jeder Wert, dem tiefere Werte folgen, entweder auf eine Entzündung oder auf Messfehler zurückzuführen. Demnach wäre also zu vermuten, daß der PSA-Wert von 3,0 µg/l am 27.01.2015 auf ein entzündliches Geschehen in der Prostata zurückzuführen war, das nun zurückging/-geht, oder auf einen Messfehler. Für die weitere Beobachtung des PSA-Verlaufes und entsprechende Berechnungen, insbesondere der PSA-VZ, wäre er zu verwerfen.

- Der PSA-Wert von 2,42 am 17.02.2015 ist zwar erfreulicherweise niedriger als der 3,0-Wert, aber dennoch (noch) erhöht und nicht im normalen Bereich. Geht man von einem Prostatavolumen von 24 ccm x 0,066 ng/ml = 1,6 ng/ml als PSA-Normwert zuzügl. maximal 0,5 ng/ml aus der BPH aus, bleibt immer noch ein Anteil von 0,3 ng/ml übrig, der wo auch immer her stammt. Vielleicht noch von der Entzündung, vielleicht von der vorangegangenen Manipulation durch die Untersuchungen, vielleicht steckt in dem Gesamt-PSA aber doch auch ein Anteil PSA aus einem bisher nicht erkannten Prostata-Ca.

- Nimmt man den Wert von 1,8 ng/ml aus 09/2013 und den Wert von 2,4 ng/ml aus 02/2015, dann ergibt das eine PSA-VZ von 3,4 Jahren. Zieht man je 0,5 ng/ml für die BPH ab, dann ergibt sich eine PSA-VZ von 2,6 Jahren. Die ist auch nicht so wirklich unbedenklich...

Tja, und was sagt uns das jetzt? Vielleicht ist das ja auch alles falsch oder völlig irrelevant, was ich hier zusammenschreibe, und es kann im Ergebnis alles sein, oder nichts. Was uns halt nach wie vor beunruhigt, ist, daß alle bisher gemessenen Werte im Verhältnis zum Prostatavolumen nicht wirklich niedrig waren, nicht mal der erste aus 09/2013 mit 1,8 µg/l. Und es gibt halt auch Fälle von relativ jungen Männern, deren Gesamt-PSA sich im Normbereich bewegt und die trotzdem ein Prostata-Ca haben. Das Korn des Zweifels und der Angst ist gesät.

Was machen wir jetzt am besten? Den PSA halbjährlich kontrollieren, oder doch lieber vierteljährlich? Wann müßten wir dann ggf. doch eine Biopsie in Erwägung ziehen? Worauf müssen wir achten, wann wird es kritisch?

Ich danke jedem, der etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen kann.

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Anku und guten Morgen,

1. Volle Zustimmung zu Deiner Entscheidung, den Urologen zu wechseln. Ein guter Urologe hätte Euch nicht so ratlos zurückgelassen, denke ich.

2. PSA ist auch die Abkürzung für "Produziert ständig Angst". Deine Mathematik mit 2 und sogar 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma ist bei Verdachtsfällen wie hier nicht angezeigt, schon allein weil der Wert bei Patienten mit Prostata ohne erkennbare Gründe gern mal plusminus 25% wackelt.

3. Ausdrücklich nicht zustimmen möchte ich Deiner Wertung, dass ein Wert von 1,8 bei einem 50-jährigen auffällig wäre. Das wäre er nur dann, wenn Dein Mann in den Jahren davor deutlich niedrigere Werte gehabt hätte. Wissen wir aber nicht, daher können wir nur den Verlauf nehmen, den wir haben. Und der ist im Moment noch nicht so wirklich aussagekräftig, sondern er fährt ein wenig Achterbahn.

4. Was Ihr jetzt am besten macht? URLAUB!! Es ist leicht gesagt, aber Ihr solltet unbedingt ein wenig den Kopf freibekommen.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Anku66

Hallo Mikael,

ich danke Dir sehr - Deine Botschaft ist angekommen.
Demnächst steht zumindest mal ein verlängertes Wochenende an der Ostsee an. Ich bin sicher, das wird helfen.

Ganz liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend!

Anku

----------


## Hvielemi

> bisherige PSA-Werte:
> 23.09.2013 1,8 µg/l (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche)
> 27.01.2015 3,0 µg/l (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche) ---> Überweisung zum Urologen wg. des auffälligen PSA-Anstiegs
> 17.02.2015 2,42 (Urologe, Labor ? mit Meßverfahren ?), Blut nach DRU und TRUS entnommen


Liebe Anku

Licht ins Dunkel bringt nur Nachmessen des PSA bei der Hausärztin, Labor A, ECL.
fPSA kann man ja gleich mal mitmessen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Konrad, 

ja, das wird am 10.03.2015 gemacht, sechs Wochen nach der Januarmessung, Gesamt-PSA wird wieder und fPSA wird erstmals im Labor A, ECL, bestimmt. Es wäre sicher besser, drei Monate zu warten, aber dazu fehlt uns die nötige Gelassenheit. 

Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht!

Anku

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, liebe Anku,
es wäre nicht besser, drei Monate zu warten.
Besser ist es diesmal, bald zu messen, um den
Wert des Urologenlabors richtig einordnen zu können
in die angefangene Messreihe der Hausärztin.

In welchen Intervallen danach gemessen werden 
soll und von wem, hängt von dem Ergebnis der
bevorstehenden Messung ab.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Konrad,

verstehe ich das richtig, daß hier nun gilt, je eher, desto besser? Wenn dem so wäre, könnten wir den vorgesehenen Meßtermin sicher auch noch vorverlegen.

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Hvielemi

> verstehe ich das richtig, daß hier nun gilt, je eher, desto besser?


Nun, die Hausärztin hat alles richtig gemacht.
Der Urologe hingegen hat erst mal die Prostata gefingert, 
mit dem TRUS gequält, und dann erst den PSA-Wert genommen. 
Dennoch liegt er tiefer.
Also liegt es doch nahe, den Wert in der Messreihe der Hausärztin
zu bestätigen resp. kontrollieren.
Liegt der tatsächlich so tief oder gar noch tiefer, würde sich
erstens der Anstieg auf 3.0 ng/ml als nicht krebsrelevant 
herausstellen, denn Krebs wächst stetig, und zweitens die
Verdoppelungszeit (VZ)* des PSA vom ersten Wert von
 22 Monaten zum zweiten Wert verlängern auf 40 Monate.

Da liegen Welten dazwischen!
Falls kein weiteres Wachstum vorläge, war das wohl eine
Prostataentzündung oder -Reizung wegen Sex, Velofahren
oder sonstwas.


Das will man doch möglichst bald wissen, und nicht erst, 
weil es Usus ist, erst irgendwann in einer blassen Zukunft.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



*Mass für die Aggressivität eines Tumors, so er dann 
vorhanden wäre: Je länger, desto weniger aggressiv.

----------


## W. Werner

Da hat Konrad natürlich recht: Da der PSA trotz der Prostata-"Vorbehandlungen" beim Urologen signifikant niedriger liegt als der Januar-Wert vom Hausarzt, ist eine möglichst frühere Kontrolle für das eigene Nervenkostüm wichtig - natürlich im Labor der Hausärztin: Nichts zehrt so sehr wie Ungewißheit!

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Konrad, lieber Wolf,

vielen Dank Euch beiden! Ich bitte um Nachsicht, daß ich so oft nachfrage, aber wir wollen möglichst nichts falsch machen.

Am 10.03.2015 ist die Messung. Wir lassen es nun bei dem Termin, dann liegen wenigstens auch die urologischen Untersuchungen lange genug zurück (dem Merkblatt von Herrn Glättli zufolge soll man nach einer DRU zwei Wochen warten). Die Auswertung geht immer ziemlich flott. In zwei Wochen sind wir dann hoffentlich schlauer.

Würde sich das signifikante Sinken des PSA bestätigen, könnten wir einige Tage später doch etwas beruhigter in unser verlängertes Ostseewochenende starten. Das wäre echt schön. 

So, ich gebe nun erst mal Ruhe, bis die neuen Werte da sind. Danke an alle für die Geduld.

Gute Restnacht und schönes Wochenende!

Anku

----------


## Anku66

Guten Abend,

die dritte Messung des Gesamt-PSA und die erste des fPSA am 10.03.2015 ergaben (telefonische Auskunft, den schriftlichen Laborbefund kriegen wir morgen):
-     Gesamt-PSA:    2,2 µg/l
-     fPSA:               0,5 µg/l
--->  PSA-Quotient:       22,7 %

Das Gesamt-PSA ist also weiter sinkend, aber im Verhältnis zum Prostatavolumen immer noch zu hoch.
Der PSA-Quotient liegt im oberen Grauzonenbereich.
Ich nehme an, daß für die PSA-VZ der erste Meßwert vom 23.09.2013 als Bezugswert dient. Wenn ja, dann wären das nun neu 60,6 Monate.

Damit wäre mein Mann momentan vermutlich eher ein Kandidat für eine PSA-Verlaufsbeobachtung, als für eine Biopsie, oder?

_bisherige PSA-Werte:_
_23.09.2013   1,8 µg/l   (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche)_
_27.01.2015   3,0 µg/l   (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche)_
_17.02.2015 2,42 (Urologe, Labor ? mit Meßverfahren ?), Blut nach DRU u. TRUS_
_10.03.2015   2,2 µg/l   (Hausärztin, Labor A mit Meßverfahren ECL, Roche)_

Mal sehen, was der neue Urologe am 18.03.2015 sagt.

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Anku!

1,8 - 3,0 - 2,2 mit dem gleichen System gemessen spricht aus meiner Sicht für 2 Dinge: Erstens für die von mir schon mal angesprochene Achterbahnfahrt des PSA-Wertes (3,0 ist damit ein Streichwert), und zweitens für ein deutlich beruhigtes Stimmungsbild für den bevorstehenden Ostseeurlaub.

Die besten Grüße, freut Euch über die 2,2!
Mikael

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Mikael,

danke Dir für Deine aufbauende Antwort! :-)

Ja, wir sind auch froh über die aktuellen Werte. 1,8-->2,2 sieht natürlich schon mal wesentlich besser aus, als 1,8-->3,0.
Inzwischen haben wir auch den schriftlichen Laborbefund. Darin die schon genannten Werte
- PSA (ECL, Roche) 2.2 µg/l    < 4,0
- freies PSA 0.50 ng/ml
- Anteil des freien PSA 23 %
und die Erläuterung: "Der Anteil an freiem PSA ist evaluiert für geringe Erhöhungen des Gesamt-PSA (4-15 µg/l). Ein Wert von > 15% würde hinweisen auf eine benigne Erhöhung im Sinne z. B. eines Adenoms. Verminderungen sind assoziiert mit einem malignen Hintergrund.".

Am kommenden Mittwoch ist der Termin beim neuen Urologen. Wir sind gespannt darauf, was der zu den Werten und zur weiteren Verfahrensweise sagen wird. 

Am Donnerstag geht's dann los, ein (zumindest kleiner) Tapetenwechsel tut not.

Liebe Grüße, ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende
(allen anderen natürlich auch)!

Anku

----------


## Anku66

Guten Abend,

ich habe noch eine Frage und wäre Euch für einen Rat dankbar.

Wir haben uns nun nach nochmaliger intensiver Überlegung entschieden, daß mein Mann sich - auch falls der Urologe übermorgen erst einmal nur eine Verlaufskontrolle empfehlen sollte - zur Sicherheit einem multiparametrischen 3-Tesla MRT unterziehen wird. Erforderlichenfalls bezahlen wir das selbst, wenn der Urologe keine Indikation stellt und die Krankenkasse nicht eintritt.
Nennt mich überängstlich, aber ich habe inzwischen schon zu viele Berichte von Männern in seinem Alter gelesen, die trotz relativ niedriger und/oder nicht übermäßig rasch ansteigender PSA-Werte bereits ein Karzinom entwickelt hatten. Bei einem Prostatavolumen von 24 ccm macht der "gutartige" PSA-Anteil bei einer BPH ca. 1,6 ng/ml (24 x 0,067) aus. Da bleibt selbst bis zu dem bereits abgesunkenen PSA-Wert von 2,2 ng/ml noch ein suspekter Rest. Wir wollen das schnellstmöglich nach unseren Ostsee-Kurzurlaub abgeklärt haben. Dann können wir anhand des MRT-Befundes weiter entscheiden, ob eine Biopsie erforderlich ist oder nicht.

Nun meine Frage: Wir leben im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Kliniken, die über ein mp 3-Tesla MRT verfügen, findet man viele im Netz, aber das Ganze steht und fällt ja nicht in erster Linie mit dem Gerät, sondern mit dem Radiologen, der es bedient und die Bilder auswertet. Könnt Ihr uns bitte eine Klinik empfehlen? Wo sollten wir uns Eurer Meinung nach am besten hinwenden? Wir würden erforderlichenfalls auch weitere Wege in Kauf nehmen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Mikael

Liebe Anku,

ich komme aus der ganz anderen Gegend Deutschlands und kann Dir hinsichtlich der Klinik-Suche leider nicht helfen. Aber ich möchte Euch dennoch ein Sätzchen auf die Reise geben: Der PSA-Trend ist (soweit man das bei zwei Messungen sagen kann) bei Deinem Mann rückläufig. Es wird also einen Grund für den Rückgang von 3,0 auf 2,2 gegeben haben: Infekt, Messfehler, Tagesform, Wasserhaushalt... als das gepaart mit der üblichen Schwankung, welche der PSA immer wieder zu bieten hat. Eile ist bei Euch allemal NICHT geboten, so dass es vielleicht sinnstiftend wäre, in 4 bis 6 Wochen nochmal messen zu lassen, bevor Ihr eine größere Reise unternehmt. 

Nur so ein Gedanke. All die guten Wünsche und lasst mal von Euch hören, wie es weitergegangen ist!

Liebe Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Mikael,

danke für Deine unermüdliche Aufbauarbeit! :-)

Wenn nur der Rückgang von 3,0 auf 2,2 relevant wäre, wäre ich ja auch beruhigt und würde nicht weiter ningeln. 
Aber die 3,0 fallen aufgrund des anschließenden Absinkens ja insoweit aus der Betrachtung raus und sind eigentlich gar nicht mehr das Problem (PSA aus P-Ca steigt stets, sinkt nie, hab ich von Konrad gelernt).
Übrig bleibt dann aber halt immer noch der Anstieg von 1,8 in 09/2013 auf nunmehr 2,2 in 03/2015 bei nur ca. 1,6 erklärbar "gutem" PSA aus BPH. Das muß nichts Schlimmes bedeuten - KANN aber. Das wollen wir gerne abklären, schon für unseren Seelenfrieden. Ich weiß, das sieht im Vergleich zu vielen Schicksalen hier nach pillepalle aus. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe hier inzwischen schon zu viel gelesen, als daß wir den Anstieg und das relative Mißverhältnis zum Prostatavolumen einfach so abhaken könnten. So oder so versprechen wir uns vom MRT mehr Klarheit, und das kann uns doch nur helfen. 

Vielleicht hat hat ja doch noch jemand einen Tip für uns. 

Ich gebe auf jeden Fall Nachricht, wie es weitergeht. 

Ganz liebe Grüße und die besten Wünsche zurück von

Anku

----------


## Mikael

> Ich weiß, das sieht im Vergleich zu vielen Schicksalen hier nach pillepalle aus.


Ängste und Sorgen bzgl. der Gesundheit des Partners sind ganz sicher nicht pillepalle, egal wie der Fall gelagert ist. Das Hemd ist näher als die Buchse und wenn der Kopf erstmal angefangen hat Karussel zu fahren, dann kann Dir hier sicher jeder sagen wie schwierig es ist, wieder Bodenhaftung zu erlangen. All die guten Wünsche!

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Mikael

PS: Grandios, wie Du Dich hier für Deinen Mann einsetzt!

----------


## Anku66

Guten Morgen an alle,

gestern waren wie ja nun bei dem zweiten Urologen. Der war, soweit man das nach einem Termin schon sagen kann, tatsächlich ein Glücksgriff. Ruhig, geduldig, dem Patienten zugewandt, kompetent. Er hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen und meinen Mann gründlichst untersucht. DRU, TRUS, das ganze Programm. Alleine der TRUS hat bestimmt viermal so lange gedauert, wie beim ersten Urologen, hier wurde sehr konzentriert und genau untersucht und ausgemessen.
Ergebnis auch dieses Mal: Kein Anhaltspunkt für eine maligne Veränderung der Prostata.
Der Aha-Effekt kam dann aber, als der Urologe uns sagte, welche Prostatagröße er gemessen hat. Wo der erste Urologe 24 ccm festgestellt hatte, kam er nun auf 36 ccm - also doch eine durch BPH vergrößerte Prostata. Damit ordnet sich der PSA-Wert meines Mannes natürlich ganz anders ein. Wenn 1 ccm Prostatagewebe bei BPH 0,067 ng/ml PSA produziert, ist ein PSA-Wert von bis zu 2,4 ng/ml durch die BPH erklärbar. In dem Bereich liegt er momentan auch (wieder) drin. Damit läge dann auch die PSA-Dichte bei 0,06 und wäre unverdächtig. Bliebe nur der PSA-Anstieg, den der Urologe aber so für sich nicht für besorgniserregend befand.

Nun wird mein Mann, der zu dem Urologen sofort einen Draht hatte und sich von ihm weiter betreuen lassen will (hurra, eine Sorge weniger!), in sechs Monaten erneut von ihm untersucht und der PSA-Wert bestimmt. 

Unabhängig davon werden wir in drei Monaten über unsere Hausärztin im bisherigen Labor auch eine erneute Bestimmung machen lassen. Sechs Monate sind uns zu lang. Da sind uns die Empfehlung von Herrn Glättli und die sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten seiner Berechnungen näher, als die Vorgaben der S3-Leitlinie.

Je nachdem, was dann rauskommt, verfolgen wir die Option der mpMRT weiter  oder eben nicht, dann bleibt es bei der AS.

Der Urologenbesuch gestern hat für uns insoweit einiges geklärt, uns ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen und uns fürs erste ein wenig von der verlorenen Ruhe zurückgegeben. Uns zumindest eine Verschnaufpause verschafft.

Danke an alle, die mir geraten und geholfen haben. Lieber Mikael, beim Einsetzen sind mir ja leider enge wissenstechnische Grenzen gesetzt, seit Januar wäre ich eigentlich am liebsten Fachärztin für Urologie und Radiologie. Man sagt nicht umsonst: "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl!" - da hab ich wohl geschlafen. ;-)

So, jetzt geht's erst mal für ein paar Tage an die Ostsee. Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes, sonniges, erholsames Wochenende. Haltet die Ohren steif!

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Anku

Nun liegt ja die Verdoppelungszeit bei 5 Jahren,
was ebenso mit einer BPH zu vereinbaren ist,wie der 
Gesamtwert von 2.2 ng/ml bei einem Prostatavolumen 
von 36 ccm.
Ein Microtumörchen, das auch etwas PSA beisteuern würde,
 würde in drei Monaten wohl zu keiner nennenswerten
Erhöhung des PSA führen. Eine erneute Messung wäre in
einem Jahr angesagt, aber es spricht nichts dagegen, öfter
 zu messen, um die erlittene Verunsicherung zu beruhigen.

Gegenwärtig weist nichts, aber auch gar nichts auf ein
zu vermutendes Krebsgeschehen hin.

Dass das so bleibe, wünscht Euch von Herzen
Konrad


Carpe diem!

----------


## Anku66

Lieber Konrad,

danke für für diese klare Einordnung. Das liest sich noch mal richtig gut! :-)

Es ist wirklich kraß, wie viel sich mitunter doch an einer simplen Zahl aufhängt. Der Urologe sitzt in einem Ärztehaus in der dritten Etage. Als er die 36 aussprach, hat man es vermutlich bis ins Erdgeschoß rumsen gehört. Das war der Stein, der uns vom Herzen direkt bis nach unten durchfiel.

Liebe Grüße von der wunderschönen Ostsee in die Schweiz!

Anku

----------


## Anku66

Hallo an alle,

ich melde mich zurück. Ein Vierteljahr ist vorbei, mein Mann hat gestern eine weitere PSA-Messung über unsere Hausärztin machen lassen. Gleiches Labor, Verfahren wieder ECL, Roche. Das Ergebnis: 2,4 µg/l.
Wir haben also nun die folgenden Werte aus diesem Labor mit diesem Verfahren:
     23.09.2013     1,8 µg/l
_29.01.2015     3,0_ _µg/l (Wert fällt als Streichwert aus der Betrachtung raus)
_     10.03.2015     2,2 µg/l
     23.06.2015     2,4 µg/l
(Die Prostatagröße war ja im März 2015 mit 36 ccm festgestellt worden.)

Ich weiß nicht, was davon zu halten ist. Möglicherweise ist 2,2 µg/l ---> 2,4 µg/l mit der normalen PSA-Streubereite zu erklären, die ja erheblich sein soll, oder die abweichende Tageszeit der Messung (sonst immer früh, dieses Mal nachmittags) hat sich ausgewirkt, oder es ist schlimmstenfalls tatsächlich ein, insoweit dann auch relevanter, Anstieg... Ich habe keine Ahnung. Zwar liegt der gestrige Wert gerade noch in einem Bereich, der sich mit der BPH erklären ließe, aber beruhigend ist er nicht.

Vermutlich bleibt uns nur, weiter abzuwarten und im September wieder zu kontrollieren, oder? :-/

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Bernd1962

Hallo Anku, lasst euer Leben nicht durch PSA Werte/Messungen bestimmen! Da auch eine Biopsie keine hohe Sicherheit gibt, sollte man sich immer fragen wie es weiter geht wenn nichts gefunden wird? Laut Leitlinien erneute Biopsie. Ich bleibe bei regelmäßiger Kontrolle solange kein drastische Änderungen auftreten.
Gruß Bernd

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Anku,
mach euch nicht verrückt, 1,8 via 2,2 auf 2,4 ist m.E. nach kein Grund jetzt Panik zu bekommen. Nach der September Messung ist allemal Zeit eine Entscheidung zu treffen sollte sich die bisherige
Anstiegslinie fortsetzen.

----------


## Anku66

Guten Abend,

und danke, Bernd und Guenther, für Eure Antworten!
Nein, Panik wäre in der Tat kein guter Ratgeber. Aber beunruhigt sind wir natürlich schon, und wir wollen nicht zu  lange warten, ehe wir uns Gewißheit verschaffen. Wir werden wohl den Septemberwert noch abwarten, und falls der auch (wieder) suspekt ist, zeitnah ein multiparametrisches MRT machen lassen. In Abhängigkeit von dessen Ergebnis stünden dann erforderlichenfalls weitere Schritte an. 

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Anku66

Hallo an alle,

tja, das nächste Vierteljahr ist rum, und nun ist er da, der Septemberwert. PSA ist wieder gestiegen, und wir sind nun erst recht beunruhigt. 

Noch mal die bisherigen Werte (ECL, Roche):
23.09.2013   Gesamt-PSA 1,8
_29.01.2015   Gesamt-PSA 3,0 (Wert fällt als Streichwert aus der Betrachtung raus)_
10.03.2015   Gesamt-PSA 2,2 / freies PSA 0,5 / Quotient 0,23 %
23.06.2015   Gesamt-PSA 2,4
(Prostatagröße im März 2015 mit 36 ccm festgestellt)

Jetzige Werte (gleiches Verfahren): 
21.09.2015      Gesamt-PSA   2,9 / freies PSA 0,77 / Quotient 27 %

Ihr seht uns ratlos. Der Gesamt-PSA ist weiter gestiegen, und auch wenn der Quotient in Ordnung ist und sich im Vergleich zum März sogar verbessert hat, ist der deutliche und stetige Anstieg ja nicht wegzudiskutieren. 

Hat jemand eine Erklärung, eine Idee oder einen Rat für uns?

Liebe Grüße 

Anku :-(

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Anku,

immer noch kein Grund zur Sorge. Lasst in 3 Monaten nachmessen, oder besser in 6.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ihr seht uns ratlos. Der Gesamt-PSA ist weiter gestiegen, und auch wenn der Quotient in Ordnung ist und sich im Vergleich zum März sogar verbessert hat, ist der deutliche und stetige Anstieg ja nicht wegzudiskutieren.


Ein PSA-Anstieg als Folge malignen Geschehens
oder einfach einer Prostataentzündung?
Der Quotient spricht eher für letzteres.

Gemäss dem Eintrag in myprostate.eu ist im Oktober
ein Besuch beim Urologen geplant. Lasst noch _vor
_diesem Termin erneut PSA bestimmen, sodass er beim
Arztbesuch vorliegt.
Sollte der nicht ohnehin wieder gesunken sein, oder gar den Trend 
der letzten Messungen übersteigen, prüfen ob ein Antibiotikum 
den PSA senke. Dann wäre es wohl eine Entzündung,
andernfalls wäre eine Biopsie zu diskutieren.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ihr seht uns ratlos. Der Gesamt-PSA ist weiter gestiegen, und auch wenn der Quotient in Ordnung ist und sich im Vergleich zum März sogar verbessert hat, ist der deutliche und stetige Anstieg ja nicht wegzudiskutieren.


Hallo Anku,

ein Auf-und Ab des tPSA (Gesamt PSA ) spricht eher, und ist typisch, für eine Entzündung. Von einem malignen Prozess ist erst auszugehen, wenn das tPSA kontinuierlich, linerar, über die Zeit ansteigt. Aussagekräftiger ist der Quotient von 27% welcher für ein gutartiges Geschehen spricht.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Anku66

Danke für Euren Zuspruch und Rat!

Wir werden versuchen, beim Oktobertermin alles in Ruhe mit dem Urologen zu besprechen. Der Plan nach dem Lesen Eurer Antworten:
- Unmittelbar vor dem Urologentermin noch mal messen lassen.
- Besprechung beim Urologen, ggf. mit dem Ziel einer zunächst vierwöchigen Antibiose.
- Je nach Ergebnis - wie vom Urologen fs hier geschrieben - bestenfalls nichts mehr, erforderlichenfalls weitere Schritte, also mpMRT, Biopsie...

Gut zu wissen, wie es konkret weitergehen kann. Das hilft. 

Einen schönen Abend und liebe Grüße! 

Anku

----------


## Carl70

> Danke für Euren Zuspruch und Rat!
> 
> Wir werden versuchen, beim Oktobertermin alles in Ruhe mit dem Urologen zu besprechen. Der Plan nach dem Lesen Eurer Antworten:
> - Unmittelbar vor dem Urologentermin noch mal messen lassen.
> - Besprechung beim Urologen, ggf. mit dem Ziel einer zunächst vierwöchigen Antibiose.
> - Je nach Ergebnis - wie vom Urologen fs hier geschrieben - bestenfalls nichts mehr, erforderlichenfalls weitere Schritte, also mpMRT, Biopsie...
> 
> Gut zu wissen, wie es konkret weitergehen kann. Das hilft. 
> 
> ...


Hallo Anku,

Euren Thread habe ich jetzt öfter gelesen. Der PSA-Wert ist und bleibt nichts anderes als ein Kaffeesatz, den man dann mehr oder weniger fachmännisch liest.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es die Krankenversicherung bei Euch zahlt: Aber ich würde, wenn mich der PSA-Kaffeesatz zu sehr belastete, ein mp-MRT (3 Tesla) machen. Sollte - privat bezahlt - etwa EUR 600,00 kosten. Eine PIRADS 1 oder PIRADS 2-Score gibt recht hohe Sicherheit, dass kein klinisch signifikantes PCa vorliegt. Nur ab PIRADS 3 geht die Unsicherheit unvermindert weiter.

Ich habe es anders gemacht (bei deutlich höheren PSA-Werten, allerdings) und erst eine Biopsie gemacht, Monate später dann ein mpMRT. Wenn ich nochmal entscheiden müsste, hätte ich sofort zum MRT gegriffen.

Herzliche Grüße, Euer Carl.

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun lass doch Anku und Ihren Mann den beschlossenen Weg gehen.
Sollte sich dann aufgrund der "Kaffeesatzleserei" doch ein PCa-Verdacht
ergeben, kann man immer noch über MRT oder Biopsie als ersten
Schritt der weiteren Diagnostik nachdenken.
Senkt aber eine Antibiose den PSA, ist das kein Kaffesatzlesen, sondern
ein sehr konkretes Ergebnis, das zusammen mit dem bereits früher
stattgefundenen PSA-Abfall und dem Quotienten einen PCa sehr
unwahrscheinlich macht. 

Nichts Neues: Man lese noch einmal Beitrag #20.
Man bedenke auch, dass eine 36cm3 grosse Prostata selbst einen
PSA-Anteil von 1.5ng/ml ausmachen _kann_. (Meine war etwa in 
dieser Grössenordnung, guck blaue Linie und grünen Messpunkt in [3].)

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Carl70

> Nun lass doch Anku und Ihren Mann den beschlossenen Weg gehen.
> Sollte sich dann aufgrund der "Kaffeesatzleserei" doch ein PCa-Verdacht
> ergeben, kann man immer noch über MRT oder Biopsie als ersten
> Schritt der weiteren Diagnostik nachdenken.
> Senkt aber eine Antibiose den PSA, ist das kein Kaffesatzlesen, sondern
> ein sehr konkretes Ergebnis, das zusammen mit dem bereits früher
> stattgefundenen PSA-Abfall und dem Quotienten einen PCa sehr
> unwahrscheinlich macht. 
> 
> ...


Lieber Konrad, 

ich will Dir gar nicht widersprechen. Nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis ist der PSA-Wert ebenso wie der PSA-Verlauf bei Ankus Mann ohnehin nicht besonders bedenklich. Aus meiner Sicht können die beiden sehr gelassen sein.

Ich wollte nur folgendes sagen: Bevor man sich in Sorge nachts hin und her wälzt und immer wieder zu nächtlicher Stunde die PSA-Werte analysiert, würde ich sofort das mpMRT wählen. Ich hatte den Termin dafür innerhalb von zwei Tagen bekommen. Danach fand ich endlich wieder Ruhe. Der andere Weg gab mir dagegen keine Ruhe: Die Antibiotika-Therapie hatte keine Auswirkung, dennoch wurde in der Biopsie eine floride chronische Prostatitis diagnostiziert. Die Zeit bis zum Ergebnis war schon sehr belastend.

Herzliche Grüße! Carl.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Carl

Das Problem mit Bildgebung ist, dass die nur das anzeigt, was sie sieht.
Sieht man nix im Bild, heisst das nicht, dass da nix ist. Solange also
das MRT nix zeigt, hast Du ebensowenig Sicherheit, wie wenn Du einen
"erhöhten" PSA nicht vernünftig verfolgst und analysierst.
Nicht nur ich hab aufgezeigt, was man mit einer Reihe von PSA-Werten
alles anstellen kann. Wenn sich dann - wider erwarten - bei Ankus Mann
doch ein PCa-Verdacht ergeben sollte, kann man mit 'nem MRT gucken,
bevor man dann gezielt biopsiert. Eins nach dem Andern.
Aber erst schauen, ob man per Antibiose, PSA-Verlauf und -Quotient den 
bösen Verdacht auf einfache und günstige Weise ausschliessen kann. 
_Das_ geht per MRT nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Anku66

Hallo und guten Abend an alle,

nochmals danke für Euren Zuspruch und Rat!

Am 14.10.2015 erfolgte die Blutentnahme und PSA-Bestimmung über den Urologen. Ergebnis: tPSA 2,58, fPSA 0,57, Quotient 22 %. Da aber in einem anderen Labor und mit einem anderen Verfahren bestimmt, mal wieder nicht vergleichbar mit den bereits vorliegenden Werten.

Am 19.10.2015 fand das zugehörige Auswertungsgespräch mit dem Urologen statt. Er hat meinem Mann (leider auch wieder erst auf unser gezieltes Nachfragen, fast schon Insistieren hin) Ciprofloxacin verordnet, um eine eventuelle Prostatitis abzuklären, 2 x 500 mg für zwei Wochen.

Das Cipro hat mein Mann vom 19.10.2015 an wie verordnet eingenommen. Morgen ist nun wieder Blutabnahme zur erneuten PSA-Bestimmung, um zu sehen, ob es was gebracht hat.

Wir haben also bisher folgende Werte bei einer im März 2015 festgestellten Prostatagröße von 36 ccm:

Hausärztin, immer gleiches Labor und Verfahren (ECL, Roche):
23.09.2013 Gesamt-PSA 1,8
29.01.2015 Gesamt-PSA 3,0 > das Diagnoseräderwerk läuft an
10.03.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,2 / freies PSA 0,5 / Quotient 23 %
23.06.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,4
21.09.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,9 / freies PSA 0,77 / Quotient 27 %
nächster Termin am 17.11.2015, Wert liefere ich nach

Urologe Nr. 1, anderes Labor und anderes Verfahren:
17.02.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,42

Urologe Nr. 2, wieder anderes Labor und anderes Verfahren:
14.10.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,58 / freies PSA 0,57 / Quotient 22 %
nächster Termin nach zwei Wochen Cipro am 10.11.2015, Wert liefere ich nach

Wenn das Cipro den PSA-Wert nicht signifikant abgesenkt hat, müssen wir in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden, wie es diagnostisch weitergehen soll. Unsere Optionen:
- Knapp 40 km von uns entfernt gibt es eine Urologische Praxis (leider nicht die unseres Urologen), die auch den PCA3-Test macht bzw. machen lässt. Wenn wir die Chance haben, da in naher Zukunft einen Termin zu bekommen, würden wir das nutzen wollen.
- Und/oder entweder mpMRT in oder C-TRUS/ANNA (bei Dr. Loch in Flensburg). Keine Ahnung, was besser ist, ich bin noch nicht so ganz dahintergestiegen, welche Vorteile welches der beiden Verfahren hat. Kann evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Epon59

> Wenn das Cipro den PSA-Wert nicht signifikant abgesenkt hat,


Hallo Anku,

vlt habe ich etwas überlesen, aber gab es bei deinem Mann irgendwelche sonstigen Beschwerden rund um die Prostata? Bei diesen PSA-Werten verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Mein (ursprünglicher) Urologe blieb noch bei 4,8 völlig cool, es folgte lediglich ein MRT, ohne Befund. Bei 7,4 meinte er man könnte mal schauen, nächstes MRT, dieses Mal mit Befund. Für ihn aber kein Anlass zur Eile. Erst ein Jahr später habe ich reagiert.

Kurzum, aus meiner Sicht kein Grund zur allzu großen Sorge. 

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

> C-TRUS/ANNA (bei Dr. Loch in Flensburg). Keine Ahnung, was besser ist, ich bin noch nicht so ganz dahintergestiegen, welche Vorteile welches der beiden Verfahren hat. Kann evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?


Hallo Anku,

Ihr müsste wegen C-TRUS/ANNA (oder ANNA-C/TRUS, das geht ständig hin und her) nicht nach Flensburg fahren. *Hier* kannst Du Eure PLZ eingeben und erfährst dann, welcher nächstgelegene Arzt an dem Verfahren teilnimmt (und dann auch die Biopsie machen wird). Ich habe jetzt auf mehreren DGU-Kongressen Vorträge zur Diagnoastik mit MRT, mpMRT und ANNA/C-TRUS gehört. Mein Eindruck ist, dass mpMRT und ANNA in etwa dieselbe Trefferquote von ca. 85 % haben, der Rest von 15 % ist Unsicherheit. ANNA kostet aber nur etwas mehr als halb so viel (der letzte Preis, den ich gehört habe, war 470,- €) wie eine mpMRT (von 780,- € aufwärts).

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Thomas,




> Kurzum, aus meiner Sicht kein Grund zur allzu großen Sorge.


Du bist gut! Man kann auch bereits bei PSA-Werten _unter_ den berühmten 4 ng/ml Prostatakrebs haben. Je früher dann interveniert wird, desto besser die Chance auf tatsächliche Heilung. Ich würde mir jedenfalls die Seelenruhe Deines Urologen nicht zum Vorbild nehmen wollen. Das Zauberwort im Zusammenhang mit dem PSA-Wert ist "*intelligent*"! Du solltest dazu mal hier ein wenig dazu nachlesen:


Das intelligente Verwenden des PSA für das Management von ProstatakrebsWas wir in den letzten zehn Jahren über den Prostatakrebs gelernt haben solltenBei mir wurde Prostatakrebs festgestellt  was nun? (Kapitel 5.1)

Ralf

----------


## Epon59

> Du bist gut!


Hallo Ralf,

irgendwie hatte ich das erwartet :-). Trotz allem, wäre es nicht sinnvoller und angemessen, bei diesen Werten mit PSA-Kontrolle und ggf. MRT zu agieren? Es sind wohl zunächst nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten, warum also zu früh zu verrückt machen. Sind Maßnahmen wie Biopsie in diesem Stadium (Werte mehr oder weniger im Normbereich) nicht verfrüht und möglicherweise mit Kanonen nach Spatzen geschossen?  Ich war selbst nicht mit der Seelenruhe meines Urologen einverstanden, aber erst als er mir bei Werten von über 7 immer noch keine vernünftige Aufklärung gab.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## daniela3

hallo Thomas,

wenn man bei Prostate.eu die Berichte gelesen hat stösst man immer wieder darauf, dass was versäumt wurde. Auch von den Urologen. Auch ich kann es bestätigen; jahrelang wurde alles abgewunken, Werte wären "normal", altersgerecht usw. Und hätte mein Mann sich selber nicht gekümmert würde er heute noch halbjährlich Psa messen lassen wohl ohne jegliche Therapie, weil richtige Beschwerden hatte er nicht. Und der Hausarzt hätte ihn nichtmal zum Urologen geschickt. Der meinte dann auch nur das wäre alles ok; und wären wir nicht aus eigener Initiative nach Offenbach zum MRT gefahren würde wohl zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt immer noch nicht gezielt untersucht. Am Ende kommt dann oft doch ein Karzinom ans Licht. Also warum denn nicht doch lieber vorbeugen, und gründlich untersuchen zumal Ankus Mann noch sehr jung ist?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Thomas,

mein Eindruck ist, dass Du die Sache mit dem "intelligenten Verwenden des PSA für das Management von Prostatakrebs" nicht verstanden hast. Belassen wir es dabei.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Belassen wir es dabei


... oder lesen untenstehenden Link "Was ist PSA-Alert"

----------


## Epon59

Gemach, gemach, vielleicht habe ich auch mehr Aufregung in den Posts gelesen, als tatsächlich vorhanden. Bin natürlich nicht gegen eine regelmäßige PSA-Kontrolle, gerne auch in kurzen Abständen. Für mich kämen als erste Ergänzungen aber bildgebende Maßnahmen und erst dann Biopsien in Frage. Und darum ging es mir. Lasst euch dennoch nicht von allzu viel Statistiken verrückt machen, ein um 30% höheres Risiko heißt aber auch, dass zu 70% nix passiert.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Anku66

Hallo und guten Abend an alle,

ich bitte um Nachsicht, daß ich mich erst heute zurückmelden kann. Aber bei uns ist momentan leider die Kacke so richtig am Dampfen (Hektik und Ärger im Job, nebenbei zu Hause renovieren, SchwieMu wegen Bandscheiben-OP im Krankenhaus und SchwieVa ohne seine bessere Hälfte ziemlich hilflos und neben der Spur). Der Tag hat eindeutig zu wenig Stunden

@Thomas: Nein, mein Mann hatte und hat bis heute gar keine Beschwerden. Seine PSA-Werte wurden lediglich mehrfach im Rahmen von Vorsorgeuntersuchungen bestimmt, und das Labor hat im Januar dieses Jahres wegen des bedenklichen PSA-Anstiegs (von 1,8 in 9/2013 auf 3,0 in 1/2015) Alarm geschlagen. Die Werte sind zwar bisher alle im Normbereich, aber sie sind in Relation zur Prostatagröße von 36 ccm regelmäßig zu hoch und steigen (zu rasch) an. Ralf und Daniela haben schon erklärt, warum das für uns ein Grund zur Sorge ist. Wir wollen und können nicht tatenlos und schlimmstenfalls zu lange warten. Wenn da was ist, und sei es auch nur" ein Mikrokarzinom, dann wollen wir das schnellstmöglich wissen, um anhand dessen ohne weiteren Zeitverzug entscheiden zu können, was getan werden soll. Auf jeden Fall wollen wir aber zunächst die nichtinvasiven Diagnosemöglichkeiten ausschöpfen, deshalb auch die Frage nach mpMRT bzw. C-TRUS/ANNA.

@Ralf: Danke für Deine wirklich hilfreichen Informationen, vor allem für den Link zu den an C-TRUS/ANNA teilnehmenden Praxen! Und tatsächlich ist die urologische Praxis, die etwa 40 km von uns entfernt ist und auch den PCA3-Test anbietet, eine davon!

Es ist nun unsere ganz große Hoffnung, dort unterzukommen, um die PSA-Problematik meines Mannes weiter abklären zu lassen. Denn seit heute ist klar, daß das Cipro nicht angeschlagen hat. Hier die Werte von vorgestern nach zwei Wochen Antibiose:

- Gesamt-PSA 2,67 ng/ml (am 14.10. vor Cipro 2,58 ng/ml)
- freies PSA 0,6 ng/ml (am 14.10. vor Cipro 0,57 ng/ml)
- Quotient 22,5 % (in etwa gleich geblieben)

Das ist natürlich enttäuschend, aber irgendwie hatten wir es schon geahnt. 

Nun macht sich also der nächste Schritt erforderlich. Am kommenden Dienstag wird unsere Hausärztin noch die geplante PSA-Bestimmung in unserem Labor machen lassen. Parallel will ich aber schon am Wochenende die besagte Urologen-Praxis anmailen und fragen, ob sie die beiden Untersuchungen (PCA3, ANNA) an meinem Mann durchführen würden. Wenn nötig, würde er auch ganz dorthin wechseln
Sollten sie uns nicht nehmen, was ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Kontor wäre, dann muß ich mich anderweitig nach mpMRT oder ANNA umschauen.
So oder so, wir wollen das jetzt unbedingt abschließend abklären lassen. Mein Mann sagt, er will das Thema endlich wieder aus seinem Kopf kriegen. Mir geht es nicht anders.

Inzwischen machen wir uns aber doch langsam mit dem Gedanken vertraut, daß in absehbarer Zeit eine Biopsie anstehen könnte. Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob dann die Chance besteht, sich dieser und den sich daraus ggf. ergebenden weiteren Schritte bei Prof. Schostak in Magdeburg zu unterziehen? Vor einer entsprechenden Anfrage an ihn hätte ich so gerne einen Fingerzeig, ob wir uns da überhaupt Hoffnung machen können. Eine Biopsie in der Praxis eines niedergelassenen Urologen, so quasi "beim Urologen um die Ecke", scheidet für uns angesichts der bisher selbst gemachten Erfahrungen und aufgrund vieler gelesener Erfahrungsberichte leider aus.

Liebe Grüße

Anku


_Hier noch mal die gesammelten bisherigen Werte, Prostatagröße 36 ccm:
_
Hausärztin, immer gleiches Labor und Verfahren (ECL, Roche):
23.09.2013 Gesamt-PSA 1,8
29.01.2015 Gesamt-PSA 3,0 > das Diagnoseräderwerk läuft an
10.03.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,2 / freies PSA 0,5 / Quotient 23 %
23.06.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,4
21.09.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,9 / freies PSA 0,77 / Quotient 27 %
nächster Termin am 17.11.2015, Werte reiche ich nach

Urologe Nr. 1, anderes Labor und anderes Verfahren:
17.02.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,42

Urologe Nr. 2, wieder anderes Labor und anderes Verfahren:
14.10.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,58 / freies PSA 0,57 / Quotient 22 %
10.11.2015 nach zwei Wochen Cipro: Gesamt-PSA 2,67 / freies PSA 0,6 / Quotient 22,5 %

----------


## Anku66

PS: Das Laborergebnis der letzten Messung unserer Hausärztin ist da. Analog zu den im Labor des Urologen gemessenen Werten steigt der PSA-Wert auch hiernach weiter an.

Hausärztin, immer gleiches Labor und Verfahren (ECL, Roche):
23.09.2013 Gesamt-PSA 1,8
29.01.2015 Gesamt-PSA 3,0
10.03.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,2 / freies PSA 0,5 / Quotient 23 %
23.06.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,4
21.09.2015 Gesamt-PSA 2,9 / freies PSA 0,77 / Quotient 27 %
*17.11.2015 Gesamt-PSA 3,1 / freies PSA 0,67 / Quotient 22 %*

Zudem ist auch der Hämoglobinwert zu niedrig: 8,3 mmol/l bei einem vom Labor angegebenen Normbereich von 8,7 - 11,2 mmol/l.

Wir begeben uns nun also in die Spur und bemühen uns um eine schnellstmögliche Abklärung. Ich melde mich wieder, wenn es etwas Neues gibt. Danke noch einmal an alle, die uns hier mit Rat und Hilfe zur Seite stehen, das bedeutet uns echt viel!

Liebe Grüße

Anku

----------


## Anku66

Guten Morgen, 

ich möchte mich kurz melden, um unseren momentanen Zwischenstand durchzugeben.

Der PSA-Wert meines Mannes steigt weiter, siehe unten. 

Am 07.12.2015 hatten wir ein Gespräch bei Prof. Schostak in Magdeburg, der uns die übersteigerte Sorge zu nehmen versuchte. Am 18.01.2016 folgte in Magdeburg das mpMRT. Hinweise auf ein Prostatakarzinom wurden dabei nicht gefunden (mehr kann ich zum Befund nicht mitteilen, eine PI-RADS-Einteilung fand sich darin nicht). Allerdings ist die Prostata meines Mannes im Ergebnis der Untersuchung kleiner, als von seinem niedergelassenen Urologen gemessen, nämlich nur 22 ccm statt der bisher angenommenen 36 ccm (was die PSA-Werte für uns leider noch mal in ein anderes, suspekteres Licht setzt). Die Magdeburger Empfehlung im Ergebnis des mpMRT: Abwartende Strategie mit regelmäßigen PSA-Wert-Kontrollen im Abstand von drei bis sechs Monaten, "bei suspektem PSA-Serumwertprogress" zeitnahe Wiedervorstellung in der Sprechstunde von Prof. Schostak, ansonsten sinnvollerweise ein Kontroll-MRT in einem Jahr.

Eine PCA3-Messung zusätzlich zum mpMRT ist nach Auskunft von Prof. Schostak entbehrlich. Wir wollen sie aber dennoch machen lassen, einfach um auch diese diagnostische Möglichkeit nicht ungenutzt zu lassen. Deshalb haben wir meinem Mann für den 14.04.2016 in der weiter oben schon erwähnten Leipziger Urologenpraxis einen Termin für die PCA3-Messung besorgt (einen bereits vereinbarten Termin im Januar 2016 konnte er leider kurzfristig nicht wahrnehmen).

Wir bleiben also weiter dran, was bleibt uns auch sonst. Der PSA-Wert wird nun auch beim Urologen vierteljährlich gemessen, bei der Hausärztin im Rahmen des vierteljährlichen Quartalschecks sowieso. 

Liebe Grüße und die besten Wünsche an alle von

Anku

~~~~~~~~~~

Labor Urologe, MVZ Göttingen, Methode unbekannt:
14.10.2015 tPSA 2,58 / fPSA 0,57
10.11.2015 nach zwei Wochen Cipro:  tPSA 2,67 / fPSA 0,6
*13.01.2016 tPSA 3,15 / fPSA 0,76*

Labor Hausärztin, amedes MVZ Halle, Methode ECL, Roche:
23.09.2013 tPSA 1,8
29.01.2015 tPSA 3,0
10.03.2015 tPSA 2,2 / fPSA 0,5
23.06.2015 tPSA 2,4
21.09.2015 tPSA 2,9 / fPSA 0,77
17.11.2015 tPSA 3,1 / fPSA 0,67
*23.01.2016 tPSA 3,2 / fPSA 0,76*

----------


## Mikael

> Am 18.01.2016 folgte in Magdeburg das mpMRT. Hinweise auf ein Prostatakarzinom wurden dabei nicht gefunden (mehr kann ich zum Befund nicht mitteilen, eine PI-RADS-Einteilung fand sich darin nicht).


Hm, da muss ich doch mal dumm in die Runde fragen: Ist die PI-RADS-Einteilung nicht standardmäßiger Bestandteil der Auswertung eines mpMRT? Bislang dachte ich, dass dem so wäre. Aber ich lasse mich wie immer natürlich gern schlauer machen.

----------

